# Hello there



## Joeeey (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

New to the forum, thought id introduce myself.

Im Joe, 22 male and love coffee,

Used to run a coffee shop however it was forced to close due to extortionate increases in rent.

Concequently left with a dalla corte 3 head machine for personal use, I do think its a little ott and leaves me with little worktop space, so you may find it in the for sale section soon!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello welcome to the forum, you're not the only former coffee shop owner


----------



## Teach72 (Sep 7, 2013)

That's terrible new about the shop, and your work top! But you do have a great coffee machine at home


----------

